# What nibs for Navigator fountain kit?



## HalfpintWoodshop (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a customer that wants to know what kind of nibs are compatible with her Navigator fountain pen, she is an artist and will want very specific nibs, so I am really asking what kinds can't go with it. Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Curly (Jun 19, 2018)

Dip pen nibs for calligraphy and drawing won’t work at all. Number 5 Nibs for fountain pens fit. Brands are Bock, Heritance and I believe Jowo fit. Depending on whom you buy from will govern what nib sizes they have from extra fine through broad. They come in different platings for steel and solid gold and titanium nibs are available at higher prices. If she wants a special nib grind there are people you can send the pen to to get it modified. If she can be more specific as to what she wants the forum can suggest where you can go to fill the need.


----------



## HalfpintWoodshop (Jun 19, 2018)

Here is what she said exactly " Also, can you send me the name of the mechanism of my pen? I’m trying to find nibs that will fit it and don’t know what to order. I’m looking for an extra fine one and a large one. " 

Thanks for the help, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 19, 2018)

See here, I guess the "kit housing" would fit. Plenty of choice between FF and BB.


----------



## HalfpintWoodshop (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the quick help.


----------

